# Hello I'm Gizmo



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi I'm Gizmo yes yes yes I do look like the one from The Gremlins, I'm 8y/o and loves to play red light green light with my little human sisters and loves treats and Squirrels!... Oh yes love to chase them


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i want to hug Gizmo :3


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

=] hugs*


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ha ha  such a cute picture. My brother has a shitzhu (sp) named Gizmo and she's a real love sponge.


----------



## bellasia (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah so cute!!!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Cutie poo!!!!


----------

